# Operating Systems >  Will the Original file be lost

## Robert

If while using file redirection if I by mistake redirect output to an existing file what will happen? Will I lose the original file.

----------


## fred

Yes you must be careful while using this redirection. If you by mistake redirect output to an existing file then the original file will be lost. So take care while performing such operations

----------


## rakesh trichy

yes..
the original file will be losed...

----------

